# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Мониторы Philips №1 в Беларуси

## Labs

Значительное увеличение рыночных долей укрепляет лидирующую позицию компании Philips на рынке мониторов в Беларуси. Сестринский бренд AOC также динамично развивается. 

MMD, лицензионный партнёр компании Philips, и компания AOC увеличили свои рыночные доли в Беларуси. Обе компании являются дочерними предприятиями ведущего в мире производителя дисплеев – TPV. По последним данным аналитической компании Context доля рынка компании Philips выросла более чем в два раза в третьем квартале 2013 по сравнению с предыдущим годом. Таким образом, компания имеет более 40% рынка и занимает лидирующую позицию. AOC, вторая дочерняя компания TPV, также успешно развивается. Её рыночная доля выросла более чем на 38 % и позволила занять 4 место на рынке дисплеев.

«Мы довольны и очень гордимся тем, что наш постоянный акцент на инновации и ориентированный на клиента подход дают такие отличные результаты, -  комментирует Сергей Шатов, менеджер по продажам. - С обоими брендами – AOC и Philips – мы поставляем инновационные продукты и решения, которые отвечают потребностям клиентов во всех сегментах рынка. А в сочетании с нашей стратегией продаж и маркетинговой концепцией нам удалось достигнуть успеха, который подчёркивают отличные показатели рыночных долей. Я уверен в том, что, благодаря нашей стратегии и инновационному ассортименту продукции, мы продолжим наше успешное развитие».

----------

